# Need help on selecting the right maxima.



## oscar2k23 (Feb 1, 2009)

I just recently sold my 1995 Nissan Maxima, worked well and still had a long way to go, only reason I sold was to upgrade to the 5th generation maximas. I am currently looking at 3 maximas, that have caught my attention.
1st
2001 Nissan Maxima SE
137k miles








$3850

2nd
2001 Nissan Maxima GLE
120k








$4450

3rd 
2001 Nissan Maxima SE
129K








$4500


Which one from the three sounds like the best buy? From these models which one has the most maintainance problems? Are these miles really high? I will be doing a visit to each one of these vehicles. What are somethings you guys suggest I keep an eye out for?


----------

